# carpentry sayings/quotes



## jamesglasman (Sep 14, 2014)

this post is for everyone to share any sayings they know from carpentry. e.g.. its must be windy out here or I think this is a left handed hammer


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

old one but so true, measure twice, cut once.


----------



## jaynolet (Oct 25, 2012)

While I was doing carpentry for a living, one would need a "Sky hook" once in a while.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

LAW OF CONSTRUCTION 
Cut it large and kick it into place.
LAW OF FORCE 
If it doesn't fit, you're not hitting it hard enough. 
LAW OF FORCE II 
Don't force it, get a bigger hammer.
If it jams, hit it harder. If it breaks, it needed replacing anyway.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

An old Mentor of mine use to tell me when I was trying to be very accurate, "You ain't building a piano". I seem to recall him also saying, " there's a reason they call it rough carpentry".


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

"I cut this piece three times and it is *still too short!*"


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

"Nothin a little brute force and ignorance wont cure."


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Never underestimate the predictability of stupidity.

Carpentry is easy not as easy as plumbing since all they are is a carpenter with their brains beat in.


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

Get the wood stretcher.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Rule #1 in my shop- "Stay out of my damn light!"


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Strive for perfection, settle for excellence.

-and-

Never fart in the workspace.

-and-

Good enough for who it's for.
.
.
.
.
(yeah, there's a bit of conflict between 1 and 3)


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Measure once…cuss twice!


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

Screw it quick before it moves again. (this phrase can be used in various interesting situations).


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 18, 2009)

If you are going to be stupid you need to be tough!


----------



## GnarlyErik (Jul 22, 2012)

"You can have it good, quick or cheap; pick any two!"


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

Measure with a broom handle, mark it with chalk, cut it with an axe, beat it to fit and paint it to match.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Jerry, that reminds me of a twisted version of your phrase: Measure with a micrometer, mark it with a grease pencil, cut it with an axe.


----------



## mramseyISU (Mar 3, 2014)

My grandpa always told if you half ass it twice you still won't have a full ass.


----------



## Stewbot (Jun 7, 2015)

My grandfather had built houses his entire life since age 17, my favorite saying of his was "nail it before it rots".


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Well it's vise grips for pliers, and pliers for a wrench
A wrench for a hammer, hammers everything else
It just dont seem to make much difference
I sure do like him but hes hard on equipment
I sure like you son, but youre hard on equipment

Corb Lund - Hard On Equipment (Tool for the Job)


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

"we ain't building cabinets, nail it!"

"Close enough for what it is and who its for"


----------



## BrettLuna (Nov 10, 2016)

Not strictly about carpentry/woodworking but a favorite all the same:

Man is a tool-using animal. Nowhere do you find him without tools; without tools he is nothing, with tools he is all.

Thomas Carlyle (1795-1881) - Scottish philosopher, satirical writer, essayist, historian and teacher


----------

